# au/à (et) quart, aux/à (et) vingt, à la demie, etc. - sans "heure(s)"



## newg

Bonjour tout le monde 

Depuis le temps où je suis à Lyon j'entends souvent de la part des Lyonnais natifs (en général) quelque chose qui me dérange et que je considère comme horrible 

Prenons un contexte concret :

Une amie m'appelle ce matin et me demande si on peut se rejoindre avant d'aller en cours, elle me lance donc "_J'y serai soit à et quart soit à et vingt_"
L'emploi de "_et quart_" ne me gêne pas du tout et ne gênerait pas non plus n'importe quel français mais j'ai beaucoup de mal avec "_et vingt_"

Si j'avais dû parler à sa place voilà ce que j'aurais dit :

"J'y serai soit à _et quart_ soit à _vingt_"

J'aimerais donc par curiosité savoir si cela vous est familier pour les autres Français des quatre coins de la France ou d'ailleurs ^^

Merci d'avance, et sur ce je file sinon j'arriverai à _et trente_ (?) 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Ce fil porte spécifiquement sur la façon de dire l'heure en ne donnant que les minutes sans préciser l'heure. Pour les différentes façons de dire l'heure en général, voir ce fil.


----------



## itka

Je l'ai en effet remarqué aussi... quand j'habitais Lyon ! 
Comme je ne l'ai pas noté ailleurs (pas ici en tous cas) je pense qu'il s'agit d'un de ces traits propres à la région...
A vérifier par les autres francophones !


----------



## tilt

Je confirme, beaucoup de Lyonnais (ou même, pour élargir, de Rhonalpins car c'est la même chose à Grenoble) s'expriment ainsi.
Ce n'est pas mon cas, mais je l'ai toujours tellement entendu que ça ne me choque pas plus que ça (alors que dans le même genre, j'ai le poil qui se hérisse quand j'entends _moins *le* quart_. Mais c'est un autre débat ! )

Note que cette formulation a quand même l'avantage d'éviter toute ambigüité quant au sens de _nous arriverons à dix_.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut newg,

Je crois bien l'entendre ici aussi à Marseille...
(« On avait rendez-vous à midi,  mais il est arrivé à et dix », par exemple).


----------



## Chimel

newg said:


> J'aimerais donc par curiosité savoir si cela vous est familier pour les autres Français des quatre coins de la France ou d'ailleurs ^^


Pour ce qui est des francophones d'ailleurs , en Belgique, c'est l'inverse: on a tendance à omettre le "et". On dirait "à quart ou à vingt". "A et quart" paraît tout à fait artificiel à nos oreilles (et a fortiori "à et vingt").

On le dit même en donannt l'heure: "Il est deux heures quart". De même, "moins quart" et pas "moins le quart".

C'est considéré comme un belgicisme criticable, mais c'est ainsi que la plupart des gens parlent. Dire "et quart" trahit immédiatement votre origine française...


----------



## wildeline

Personnellement, et sans impliquer mes voisins du Nord :

Je n'ai jamais entendu "j'y serai à et vingt".

à et vingt  agresse mon oreille.

Par contre, il m'arrive d'envisager de "partir au quart ou à vingt"


----------



## Lezert

On pourrait dire:
huit heures *et* quart => à *et* quart
huit heures vingt => à vingt
mais ça ne marche pas avec la demie...

Au fond  ne suis pas très d'accord avec la vision "mathématicienne" d'une langue. S'il y avait une logique quasi binaire qui présidait au choix des expressions, ça se saurait, et les logiciels de traduction automatique marcheraient...

Que le monde serait triste si nous parlions tous pareil ...


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais entendu "_à et vingt_" de ma vie, j'ai toujours et entendu "_à vingt_" et étant en Lorraine, je prononce le "t"... Sinon, je ne comprends pas qu'on me donne rendez-vous "avec du vin" ou je ne sais trop quoi...

Par contre, je dis indifféremment :
- "Rendez-vous à et quart"
- "Rendez-vous *au* quart" (oui, comme wildeline dans le Nord, j'ai dans "*au" *l'article qui manque à certain pour donner la contrepartie à "moins *le* quart")
- "Rendez-vous à quart" (je dirais ça moins fréquemment... mais ça ne me choque pas)


----------



## tilt

Je suis d'accord avec Lezert quant à l'intérêt de ne pas avoir une vision trop mathématicienne de la langue, mais la grammaire est malgré tout largement basée la logique.
Si... alors...

J'admets ainsi tout à fait l'argument fort logique qui explique qu'il ne faut pas dire *à et vingt*, mais il est au moins clair que cette façon de s'exprimer est une contamination de *à et quart*, qui pousse même certains extrémistes à dire également *à et demi *! 
J'aimerais comprendre de la même façon d'où vient cette habitude de dire *moins le quart *alors que nous ne disons ni *et le quart *ni *et la demi*.


----------



## Nicomon

TitTornade said:


> - "Rendez-vous à quart" (je dirais ça moins fréquemment... mais ça ne me choque pas)


 Moi, ça me choque. Quel est donc cet endroit qu'on appelle « Quart »? Une ville, un bistro? 



tilt said:


> J'admets ainsi tout à fait l'argument fort logique qui explique qu'il ne faut pas dire *à et vingt*,


 Et pourquoi non? Ça a le mérite de préciser qu'on parle de minutes et non de vingt heures (bon d'accord, je dis huit heures). 
Mais pour _*partir à vingt*_ il faut au moins un autobus. Et un _*rendez-vous à vingt*_... n'est pas très intime. 
S'il est correct de dire par exemple _3 mois et 10 jours / 39 ans et 6 mois _pourquoi serait-il *interdit* de dire _3 heures et 10 (minutes)? _


> mais il est au moins clair que cette façon de s'exprimer est une contamination de *à et quart*, qui pousse même certains extrémistes à dire également *à et demi *!


 Appelez-moi « Extrémiste ».  
Quant à _moins_ _quart_, à choisir entre _un_ et _le_... je préfèrerais _un_. Il sera xx heures dans _un_ (et non _le_) quart d'heure. 
Mais bon, le TLFI m'apprend que je parle un langage familier. Régional... ça je le savais déjà. Elle est vaste, la région du Québec.


----------



## tilt

J'ai parlé d'extrémistes car à Lyon, j'entends plutôt _à la demie_, malgré l'habitude régionale de dire _à et vingt_. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, les arguments donnés par les uns et les autres, et selon lesquels telle ou telle formule n'est pas adaptée car son sens pourrait être confondu avec un autre, me semblent assez fallacieux. Nous sommes tous bien placés sur WR pour savoir que le contexte est primordial en matière de langue !
Reste que, s'il est vrai ce sont avant tout les habitudes, personnelles et régionales, qui dictent notre façon de parler, il y a généralement une logique, une cohérence dans notre expression. Je ne cherche pas à convertir les adeptes de _moins le quart_. Mais ça n'empêche pas de se demander d'où vient cette forme, non ?


----------



## Forgetmenot

tilt said:


> Je confirme, beaucoup de Lyonnais (ou même, pour élargir, de Rhonalpins car c'est la même chose à Grenoble) s'expriment ainsi.



Attention, tous les Rhône-alpins ne s'expriment pas ainsi: je suis de Haute-Savoie et ici personne n'emploie le "et vingt"; quand je suis arrivée à Grenoble, j'ai été très surprise d'entendre des filles venues de la Drôme qui disaient "et vingt, et dix"; je n'avais jamais entendu cela, je les ai même fait répéter, elles m'ont regardé avec de grands yeux comme si tout le monde parlait ainsi, mais même dans la même région il y a de grandes différences!


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> J'ai parlé d'extrémistes car à Lyon, j'entends plutôt _à la demie_, malgré l'habitude régionale de dire _à et vingt_. Quoi qu'il en soit, les arguments donnés par les uns et les autres, et selon lesquels telle ou telle formule n'est pas adaptée car son sens pourrait être confondu avec un autre, me semblent assez fallacieux. Nous sommes tous bien placés sur WR pour savoir que le contexte est primordial en matière de langue !


Ils disent _à la demie_, mais pas _au quart_? Je suis de plus en plus perplexe devant ce manque d'équilibre. Quant au reste... évidemment que le contexte le dira. Mais bon... je n'ai fait que préciser ce à quoi « à quart » et « à vingt » me faisaient penser. Comme toi d'ailleurs quant tu écris _nous arriverons à dix_.


----------



## newg

J'ai déjà mis un peu ce que j'aurais dit mais au même titre que _à et vingt_, entendre _à quart_ me choquerait

Par contre même si j'aurais tendance à _dire à moins le quart_, entendre _à moins quart_ ne me choque pas.

Je dirai indifféremment _à trente_ et _à la demie_

Pour ce qui est de la norme dont parle Itka, je me rappelle avoir appris à l'école "Il est huit heures *et quart*" "Il est huit heures *moins le quart*" et "Il est huit heures *vingt*"


----------



## Maître Capello

Quant à moi, qui ne suis finalement pas si loin de Lyon que ça, je dis et entends :

_à et quart / au quart
à et vingt / aux vingt_ (mais jamais : _à vingt_)
_ à la demie
à moins quart / à moins le quart_


----------



## Swatters

Sans heure qui précède, j'utilise les deux indifféremment ("on se voit à quart" ou "on se voit à et quart") là où j'ai l'impression que les Français utiliseraient "au quart".


----------



## jekoh

Peut-être une petite minorité diraient "au quart".


----------



## DrChen

Ce que vous dites ne s'applique pas du tout chez moi !!!!

Chez moi on ne pourrait le dire que d'une seule façon : "on se voit à et quart ?"
Ça doit vraiment être un truc régional.


----------



## Sara26

Bonjour



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Si l'on sait que la personne connaît à peu près l'heure qu'il est, on peut aussi répondre "il est et quart"/"il est la demie"/"il est moins le quart".



Je voudrais savoir si c'est aussi le cas pour les minutes. Par exemple on peut dire " il est vingt" ou "il est trente-cinq" si notre interlocuteur connaît à peu près l'heure qu'il est?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut omettre l'heure, mais je dirais plutôt _*C'*est *les* vingt/trente-cinq_ voire _Il est *et* vingt/trente-cinq_.


----------



## Bezoard

Là, je pense que les usages varient vraiment d'une région à l'autre. Il me serait impossible de dire comme MC.
Mais "il est vingt" ou "il est trente-cinq" me vont très bien.


----------



## danielc

Je dis et j'entends, comme MC au # 15 et 20, _à et quart, à et vingt,à moins quart_ .

Mais jamais , comme il peut dire aussi , _au quart, aux vingt, à la demie, _ou _à moins le quart._ Cela me surprend. Je n'entends pas cela chez ceux qui parlent le français canadien, même très soigné et proche du standard international. Non plus ce que préfère Beozard.


----------



## Terio

Au Québec, on dit familièrement […]_ *il est*_ _*et vingt* (_s'il est superflu de préciser l'heure). […] Dans un registre formel, on précise toujours l'heure, de sorte que _*il est vingt* _me semble peu probable.

Dans la vie de tous les jours, je dirais : […] « Mon émission commence à et demi ». À Radio Canada, on n'entendrait […] jamais « Cette émission commence à trente ».


----------

